# Warpig Sizing... Small or Large?



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Don't know that much about the board but you're a big boy. I was looking at the L and you've a few lbs on me.


----------



## DOGGY-STAR (Dec 2, 2016)

This should be obvious for your height/weight. I'd put height as the main factor though, for stability with upper momentum

Go with 154cm, if these are your only options.

148cm for someone 6 ft tall starts to head toward the _slightly_ ridiculous end of the spectrum. 

I'm 6'4", boot size 12-13 (depending on brand) and ride 160cm Wide (our height-to-board length ratios would be very close if you went with 154cm). Strictly speaking, even this is supposed to be a little too short board length for me but it works just fine- absolutely no problems in both pow (thigh-deep is deepest I've ridden tho) and park. Hope that helps


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Height is not the major reason choosing a board. Weight is the most important.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

We've got a guy in our shop that's pretty much your size, but he squeezes into a 10. He has a Small. The Large is pretty, Large. The only Ride guy I know that rides it is Big Jim, hes probably 6'2 280.

How much truly deep pow are you seeing? And how low angle is it?

Also is this you're only board?


----------



## tizonstreets (Nov 2, 2017)

Nivek said:


> We've got a guy in our shop that's pretty much your size, but he squeezes into a 10. He has a Small. The Large is pretty, Large. The only Ride guy I know that rides it is Big Jim, hes probably 6'2 280.
> 
> How much truly deep pow are you seeing? And how low angle is it?
> 
> Also is this you're only board?


I usually spend 10 or so days in Montana and every year its dumped on us for days and days. We get SOME deep days in the PNW too. The hills we ride in MT are pretty low angle...

I have another board... Rome Tour 159cm (2015 I believe).


----------



## tizonstreets (Nov 2, 2017)

DOGGY-STAR said:


> This should be obvious for your height/weight. I'd put height as the main factor though, for stability with upper momentum


Care to explain? I always thought it was weight that was the main factor in choosing a snowboard.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tizonstreets said:


> I usually spend 10 or so days in Montana and every year its dumped on us for days and days. We get SOME deep days in the PNW too. The hills we ride in MT are pretty low angle...
> 
> I have another board... Rome Tour 159cm (2015 I believe).


Hmm. If it there was a medium...

Depends on what you want it for I guess. If you intend to ride this on deep days and low angle then the Large for sure. For a more playful ride as a compliment to your Tour then the small.


----------



## DOGGY-STAR (Dec 2, 2016)

tizonstreets said:


> Care to explain? I always thought it was weight that was the main factor in choosing a snowboard.


of course! It's about center of gravity; basic dynamics - when you have more upward mass, it becomes less stable if the base area stays the same (ever played Jenga?)

Here's another way to visualize it: A tall van/bus making a sharp turn, vs. a low, stable car:









Same applies in snowboarding and skiing. The shorter your board in proportion to you height, the less stable you'll be. This is why the _"between chin and nose"_ length is the rule of thumb, but neck-height seems to be fine too from from my experience. (This is also why weight is a factor- the more body mass, the more bottom area stability you need. But as a mechanical engineering major, I think height takes priority over this, especially if we start bringing air resistance and other variables in to it.)


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey @DOGGY-STAR the Warpig is designed to be ridden a lot shorter than you'd normally ride. There's been quite a few of this style of board appear over the last few years and some of them look absolutely rad. Do some research into these 'short fatties' and you'll probably want one yourself, I know I do. I'm particularly taken by the the Warpig, Yes Optimistic, NS Insta-Gator and the Korua's.

*Oh I missed some of the intervening posts, you're talking out of your hat man. Do some reading - it's almost as if you disappeared under a rock 12 years ago and only just crawled out agsin this morning.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

DOGGY-STAR said:


> of course! It's about center of gravity; basic dynamics - when you have more upward mass, it becomes less stable if the base area stays the same (ever played Jenga?)
> 
> Here's another way to visualize it: A tall van/bus making a sharp turn, vs. a low, stable car:
> 
> ...


not so sure all this holds water, the things in the diagrams dont have ankles, knees, waist, arms and a bunch of moveable parts to compensate for the balance, but if they did, the weight of the item would be far more important than the height it.

i mean i'm no engineer, but it seems to me that if the item on the tippy surface was constantly adjusting its stance so that it could remain upright (cant think of a good example  ), then perhaps weight is really all that matters.

also those 2 sentences are rediculously redundant but heres a 3rd cuz internet words are free


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

snowklinger said:


> not so sure all this holds water, the things in the diagrams dont have ankles, knees, waist, arms and a bunch of moveable parts to compensate for the balance, but if they did, the weight of the item would be far more important than the height it.
> 
> i mean i'm no engineer, but it seems to me that if the item on the tippy surface was constantly adjusting its stance so that it could remain upright (cant think of a good example  ), then perhaps weight is really all that matters.
> 
> also those 2 sentences are rediculously redundant but heres a 3rd cuz internet words are free



I agree with snowklinger.. even Angry snowboarder says the same as height isnt much of a factor. The OP should see the board insiders video of the Ride War Pig (one rider is like 6'5" and over 200lbs and rode the small) but think he should go for the Large if he is seeking more ability to float in powder. The diagram on the top makes sense if you are referring to the width of the board, but the bottom does not reflect the width of the board nor the flexibility of the rider like snowklinger says.. The XS, SM, and LG have different width, the Small is like 26 while the Large is 27. I am 6'0" and 165lbs but have size 8 boots, I am riding a small as a playful board, I have a Jones Mind Expander for the powder days. If you want to go with what a Olympic downhill skiier or skiing long jump where he jumper wants his body to be straight and narrow parallel to the skis but otherwise your point in height as the most important factor in regular daily riding is moot :blahblah:


----------



## tizonstreets (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks for all of the replies. I actually decided to go with the XS size based on these arguments. A 142cm should do the trick!






Just kidding. Still undecided.


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

tizonstreets said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. I actually decided to go with the XS size based on these arguments. A 142cm should do the trick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In both videos the size is Small, however TJ from Board Archive/Snowboard Pro Camp bought a Large for himself.


----------



## ronge (Aug 30, 2017)

SeattlePNW said:


> In both videos the size is Small, however TJ from Board Archive/Snowboard Pro Camp bought a Large for himself.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDy99-WpkJs&t=328s
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hEtNaieKeg


TJ mentioned in a Q/A that his 154 is very aggressive and stiff compared to the 148 that he used for testing in his review


----------



## DOGGY-STAR (Dec 2, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> Hey @DOGGY-STAR the Warpig is designed to be ridden a lot shorter than you'd normally ride. There's been quite a few of this style of board appear over the last few years and some of them look absolutely rad. Do some research into these 'short fatties' and you'll probably want one yourself, I know I do. I'm particularly taken by the the Warpig, Yes Optimistic, NS Insta-Gator and the Korua's.
> 
> *Oh I missed some of the intervening posts, you're talking out of your hat man. Do some reading - it's almost as if you disappeared under a rock 12 years ago and only just crawled out agsin this morning.


Eh, it's been a while since I was in the board market and haven't heard of this style. 
But you said it yourself. By "short fatties" I'm guessing it's wider than average- should give it same base area while being shorter, so it's still stable.

So if that's the case I guess you could say my point still stands lol

If that's not the case then fuck me, I want a refund on my tuition
I'll see myself outa here.


----------



## DOGGY-STAR (Dec 2, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> i mean i'm no engineer, but it seems to me that if the item on the tippy surface was constantly adjusting its stance so that it could remain upright (cant think of a good example  ), then perhaps weight is really all that matters.


Oh, you mean like a suspension system on a car? :wink:


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

To the OP I am around your specs and had a Large. Sold it. Why?
Was versatile, rode like the shorter wide flat rocker all mountain board with insane pow abilities it is hyped up to be.
But 6cms is only 6cms under the regular 160 all mountains and it didn't ride different enough for me. 
Guess it depends what you want it to do.
This year I'm stoked for Sushi (145) as pow specific tree board.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Figured it's better to reply to your comment on my review here.



tizonstreets said:


> Do you think you could've sized down to the 148cm?


For me, not a chance. Versatility is why I love this board, at 200lb the small would lose that. It'd be a fun board for dicking around on for sure, but be left wanting for edgehold and powder. 



Nivek said:


> Hmm. If there was a medium...
> 
> Depends on what you want it for I guess. If you intend to ride this on deep days and low angle then the Large for sure. For a more playful ride as a compliment to your Tour then the small.


^ Basically that, but I'd push you towards the large. 



ronge said:


> TJ mentioned in a Q/A that his 154 is very aggressive and stiff compared to the 148 that he used for testing in his review


TJ would be around 170-180lb or so? At that weight the large would sit slightly on the aggressive side. At 200lb with size 11.5 boots, it sits perfectly in the middle for damn near everything.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Phedder said:


> TJ would be around 170-180lb or so? At that weight the large would sit slightly on the aggressive side. At 200lb with size 11.5 boots, it sits perfectly in the middle for damn near everything.


Think he said he was around 150lbs ish on one of his Q&A's.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

GDimac said:


> Think he said he was around 150lbs ish on one of his Q&A's.


There ya go, huge difference between what's aggressive and what's not when we're talking an extra 50lb.


----------



## tizonstreets (Nov 2, 2017)

DoubleA said:


> To the OP I am around your specs and had a Large. Sold it. Why?
> Was versatile, rode like the shorter wide flat rocker all mountain board with insane pow abilities it is hyped up to be.
> But 6cms is only 6cms under the regular 160 all mountains and it didn't ride different enough for me.
> Guess it depends what you want it to do.
> This year I'm stoked for Sushi (145) as pow specific tree board.


Do you think you would've kept it if it was a 148?


----------



## tizonstreets (Nov 2, 2017)

Phedder said:


> Figured it's better to reply to your comment on my review here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With that said, I will be picking up a 154 in the near future. Hopefully I can find a nice black friday deal. Thanks for your suggestion, Phedder.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

tizonstreets said:


> Do you think you would've kept it if it was a 148?


:chin: I'll never know.
Wouldn't have bought the 148 the nose is only 311 (sort of standard for me) and the waist is only 260 (minimum for me) so there wouldn't be much volume shift going on it'd just be normal only short. 

See you're decided on the 154 anyway and thats probably the way to go. Be ready to push the button Black Friday, Good luck.


----------



## dms (Mar 4, 2021)

4 years later does anyone have a better idea on sizing this thing?

6"4 / 190-200lbs / 13 

L or XL?

Usually I ride a 163W and I want to use this thing for pretty much everything except jibbing


----------

